# High Speed Moto : Nitro Motorbike racing



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

High Speed Moto : Nitro Motorbike Racing - One of the best motor bike street racing games on iPhone is now on Android.
FOR FREE!!!









- Race super fast through the streets and beat the best !
- Avoid traffic and wind through beach and city roads !
- Get a speed boost and feel the adrenaline flow !
- Unlock the newer bike for some serious turbo power !





 SOME PLAYER REVIEWS








- "I love drag racing style games, this is cooooooooool" - D Lions - Feb 7, 2012








- "So simple, but so so fun. definitely check out this game" - Boy racer - Feb 22, 2012

  HOW TO PLAY
So easy to play this game. Just tilt the screen left and right and avoid all the cars. Ride for as long as possible. Tap the screen for a nitro boost to go faster. As you get further you unlock new areas and the traffic becomes heavier so be careful.

MORE UPDATES COMING SOON
- World top player leader boards
- Cash to unlock new bikes
- More modes

Please show your support by downloading and rating the game.
Have fun 




























Any feedback or bugs in the game, please email [email protected]
PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by going to the Settings menu from within the Amazon Appstore.


----------

